# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Δορυφορικα συστηματα επικοινωνιας πλοιων

## The_player

Παιδι θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας για αυτα τα συστηματα.Γνωρίζω λίγα πραγματα.Με ενδιαφερει να μου πειτε μερικα πραγματα για τα συστηματα Fleet33 και Immarsat B.

Επισης αν γνωριζετε κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστη η εταιρια Navarino που τα εγκαθιστα καθως και η Otesat.

Αν εχει καποιος εμπειρια απο αυτα τα συστηματα θα μου ηταν πολυ χρησιμο .
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## gvaggelas

Μια μικρή βοήθεια. Γενικές πληροφορίες για τις δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες στα πλοία μπορείς να βρεις στο παρακάτω link:

http://www.e-businessforum.gr/conten..._paradoteo.pdf 

Περιέχει όλα σχεδόν τα γνωστά συστήματα επικοινωνίας καθώς και οτιδήποτε αφορά δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες στα πλοία.

Ελπίζω να σε βοηθήσει

----------


## lamainmusain

Πολυ καλο και πολυ ενδοιαφερον gvaggelas!!!

----------


## The_player

Eyxaristo poly ...Apsogo to document..!An yparxei kai kati allo tha voithoyse..

----------


## Morgan

The_Player,  τι ειναι ακριβως αυτο που σε ενδιαφερει σε αυτα τα θεματα?
ισως ετσι μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε πιο συγκεκριμενα.
παντως και μια ματια στα βιβλια της εμποροπλοιαρχων σχετικα με τα δορυφορικα συστηματα ή μια επισκεψη στο Ιδτυμα Ευγενιδη θα σε βοηθουσε να παρεις μυρουδια

----------


## giannisk88

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, σκέφτομαι να αναλάβω μία πτυχιακή με θέμα την επικοινωνία μέταξύ των πλοίων και μεταξύ πλοίων και στεριάς.
Το θέμα αυτό δεν υπάρχει ήδη και θα το δημιουργήσουμε με τη βοήθεια ενός καθηγητή στο ΤΕΙ μου οπου ασχολείτε με τα δίκτυα. Σαν θέμα αυτό, αν κάποιος απο εδώ έχει εμπειρία με αυτο, πως σας φαίνεται? υπάρχει δηλαδή η δυνατότητα να βρω βιβλιογραφεία και σημειώσεις ή οτιδήποτε μπορεί να βοηθήσει για αυτο το θέμα, σχετικά εύκολα?

----------


## Leo

Ε ναι, φυσικά και έυκολα θα βρεις τα πάντα μέσα στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## giannisk88

Αξίζει λοιπόν δηλαδή δάσκαλε ε? ήδη έχω κάνει μία μικρή έρευνα και βρίσκω και σε ξένα sites πολλά πράγματα απο εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν τέτοια συστήματα.

----------


## Apostolos

Σου έχουμε αρνηθεί ποτέ την βοήθεια μας????

----------


## giannisk88

Ποτέ φίλε μου Απόστολε εννοείτε.
Γι'αυτο και δημοσίευσα εδώ τη προθεση μου οπου γνωρίζω πως υπάρχουν άτομα οπου θα βοηθήσουν!!
Μένει να βρώ τώρα κάποιο καθηγητή απο τη σχολή να αναλάβουμε τα διαδικαστικά και μόλις έχω απορίες θα σας πω αμέσως.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ψάξε στο δίκτυο για INMARSAT και GMDSS για αρχή ώστε να διαλέξεις που θέλεις να επικεντρωθέις.

----------


## giannisk88

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φιλε Παναγιώτη!!!
Τα βλέπω τώρα αυτά.

----------


## alexkollias

Αν θεορήσουμε ότι προς το παρόν υπάρχουν δύο διαφορετικοι λόγοι για τους οποίους ένα πλοίο έχει δορυφορικά συστήματα επικοινωνίας αλλάζει το σκηνικό.
Τα Ιnmarsat C είναι υποχρεωτικά για τα περισσότερα πλοία των οποίων το GMDSS σύστημα ειναι πιστοποιημένο για περιοχές Α3 και Α4.
Τα υπόλοιπα έχουν να κάνουν με την καθημερινή επικοινωνία του πλοίου προς την στεριά.Εκεί θα βρεις Sat B και Μινι Μ(σχετικά παλιά),Fleet33,55,77 + broadband καθώς επίσης και VSAT (για ιντερνετ μονο).Σπανίως και μερικά iridium.
Αυτό το χρονικό δίαστημα που διανύουμε είναι αρκετά κρίσιμο ειδικά για το θέμα data στα πλοία.Μπορείς να το εκλάβεις οτι είμαστε στο σημείο που ξεκινήσαμε να βάζουμε dsl στα σπίτια μας.
Σιγά σιγά αρχίζουν να ανεβαίνουν οι ταχύτητες και να πέφτουν οι τιμές ενώ πλέον αρχίζουν να αλλαζούν και οι χρεώσεις από ογκοχρέωση σε χρόνοχρεωση.Μέχρι τώρα data χρησιμοποιούνταν μόνο με ειδικές εφαρμογές για επικοινωνία μέσω email με το γραφείο πλέον έχει αρχίσει να δίνετε και στα πληρώματα για επικοινωνία με skype,voip κλπ.
Οι βορειοι συνάδελφοι είναι πρωτοπόροι στον τομέα αλλά πλέον αρχίζουμε να βλέπουμε και Ελληνικά πλοία με δυνατές data ταχύτητες για όλο το πλήρωμα.
Τέλος ενδιαφέρον εφαρμογές βρίσκεις σε κότερα τα οποία χρησιμοποιούν κάποια router που μπορούν να διαχειριστούν πολλές διαφορετικές εισόδους δηλαδή: όταν είναι σε μαρίνα που διαθέτει εξωτερικό wi-fi χρησιμοποιεί της μαρίνας,όταν είναι κοντά στην στεριά χρησιμοποιεί 3G αλλιώς χρησιμοποιεί το VSat του ή το Fleet.
Ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα αν πάλι το παράκανα ή θέλεις να ρωτήσεις για κάτι συγκεκριμένο .......δώσε

----------


## giannisk88

Καλησπέρα φίλε alexkollias,
με μεγάλη χαρά διαβάζω αυτα που γράφεις και μόλις μου έδωσες και εσύ υλικό για ψάξιμο στο ίντερνετ. Αν για κάποιο λόγο δε δεχτεί κάποιος καθηγητής να αναλάβουμε αυτό το θέμα για πτυχιακή σίγουρα είναι ένα θέμα που ασχολούμε και θέλω να ασχοληθώ ώστε να αποκτήσω γνώσεις βαθύτερες και σε αυτό το τομέα, της επικοινωνίας των πλοίων!!!
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πολύ χρήσιμες και δομημένες πληροφορίες και θα ψάξω να βρώ υλικό για τα ονόματα των συστημάτων αυτών που έγραψες πριν.

----------


## Markos_

Ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ του Ολυμπία ράδιο, του Ελλάς ράδιο και του Αθήνα ράδιο?

----------


## sv1xv

Αθήνα Ράδιο: παλαιός παράκτιος σταθμός του ΟΤΕ για επικοινωνίες MF (CW, SSB) και HF (SSB, CW, SITOR) με έδρα και δέκτες στην Λούτσα και πομπούς στα Σπάτα και την Παλλήνη. Δεν υφίσταται πλέον.
Ελλάς Ράδιο: Παλαιά ονομασία του δικτύου VHF/FM του ΟΤΕ. Σήμερα λειτουργούν με το όνομα Ολυμπία Ράδιο.
Ολυμπία Ράδιο: ο νέος παράκτιος HF/SSB & HF/SITOR του ΟΤΕ με έδρα την Αγία Παρασκευή, πομπούς στο Επιτάλιο και δέκτες στο Κοτύχι. Περιλαμβάνει και τους πρώην παράκτιους SSB & NAVTEX του ΟΤΕ Ρόδος Ράδιο, Λήμνος Ράδιο, Κέρκυρα Ράδιο και Ρόδος Ράδιο. Όλες οι υπηρεσίες τηλεχειρίζονται από την Αγ. Παρασκευή.

----------


## Markos_

> Αθήνα Ράδιο: παλαιός παράκτιος σταθμός του ΟΤΕ για επικοινωνίες MF (CW, SSB) και HF (SSB, CW, SITOR) με έδρα και δέκτες στην Λούτσα και πομπούς στα Σπάτα και την Παλλήνη. Δεν υφίσταται πλέον.
> Ελλάς Ράδιο: Παλαιά ονομασία του δικτύου VHF/FM του ΟΤΕ. Σήμερα λειτουργούν με το όνομα Ολυμπία Ράδιο.
> Ολυμπία Ράδιο: ο νέος παράκτιος HF/SSB & HF/SITOR του ΟΤΕ με έδρα την Αγία Παρασκευή, πομπούς στο Επιτάλιο και δέκτες στο Κοτύχι. Περιλαμβάνει και τους πρώην παράκτιους SSB & NAVTEX του ΟΤΕ Ρόδος Ράδιο, Λήμνος Ράδιο, Κέρκυρα Ράδιο και Ρόδος Ράδιο. Όλες οι υπηρεσίες τηλεχειρίζονται από την Αγ. Παρασκευή.



Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!Είχαν διαφορές στην εμβέλειά τους?

----------


## SteliosK

> Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!Είχαν διαφορές στην εμβέλειά τους?



Τις εμβέλειες για το NAVTEX μπορείς να τις δεις *εδώ*

----------


## sv1xv

Το Αθήνα Ράδιο στα HF είχε παγκόσμια εμβέλεια, το ίδιο έχει και το Ολυμπία Ράδιο, ανάλογα βέβαια με την ώρα, την εποχή και τις συνθήκες διάδοσης στην ιονόσφαιρα. 

Στα VHF/FM η αξιόπιστη κάλυψη είναι λίγο πέρα από τα όρια της οπτικής επαφής με τον πομπό, όμως αρκετοί πομποί είναι σε μεγάλα υψόμετρα, άρα επιτυγχάνεται σχετικά καλή κάλυψη του παράκτιου χώρου και σε κάποια απόσταση στα ανοιχτά.

Στα μεσαία (MF/SSB) υπάρχει περιφερειακή κάλυψη.

----------


## Markos_

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## Markos_

Μέσω του Ολυμπία ράδιο μπορείς να επικοινωνείς μέσω τηλεφώνου με τη στεριά?

----------


## sv1xv

Ναι, εφ'όσον έχεις σύμβαση με εταιρεία που εκκαθαρίζει τα τέλη επικοινωνίας (ραδιοκομπανία - QRC) γιατί η επικοινωνία δεν είναι δωρεάν. 

Κάποτε ήταν συνηθισμένο και αυτονόητο, σήμερα με τα δορυφορικά ο κόσμος έχει ξεχάσει ότι υπάρχει τέτοια υπηρεσία!

----------


## Markos_

> Ναι, εφ'όσον έχεις σύμβαση με εταιρεία που εκκαθαρίζει τα τέλη επικοινωνίας (ραδιοκομπανία - QRC) γιατί η επικοινωνία δεν είναι δωρεάν. 
> 
> Κάποτε ήταν συνηθισμένο και αυτονόητο, σήμερα με τα δορυφορικά ο κόσμος έχει ξεχάσει ότι υπάρχει τέτοια υπηρεσία!



Μέσω δορυφόρου είναι φθηνότερα?Η ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας τι διαφορά έχει?

----------


## sv1xv

Δεν έχω πρόχειρα τα τρέχοντα τιμολόγια. Από πλευράς ποιότητας και ευελιξίας είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα (ημέρα = δορυφόρος, προφανώς).

----------


## Markos_

> Δεν έχω πρόχειρα τα τρέχοντα τιμολόγια. Από πλευράς ποιότητας και ευελιξίας είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα (ημέρα = δορυφόρος, προφανώς).


Κατάλαβα, ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------

